# ATV Disc/Harrow



## lukem (Mar 2, 2012)

Mods: Not sure if this belongs here or in the DIY forum...feel free to move.

Looking forward to spring!  I want to expand the garden quite a bit over the next few years and the rototiller probably won't be up to the job.  I eventually want to do about 1/2 - 3/4 acre of tilled ground for corn, pumpkins, melons, etc.

I started going down my list of options and the ATV pull-behind disc/harrow might be a good fit.  I have more than enough ATV to pull one...I've never used one so I don't know if they are worth a darn.  Anyone have any experience?


----------



## Butcher (Mar 2, 2012)

Be best to find someone to come in and plow that new ground and then disc it.


----------



## Stephen in SoKY (Mar 2, 2012)

I've used a single gang team disk, about 5 feet wide, behind mine in a few tight places. It's especially handy in curcurbits just before they vine. As far as getting new ground ready to plant, it needs plowing as noted above in order for any disk that's ATV sized to have any effect.


----------



## lukem (Mar 2, 2012)

I should clarify, that I'll break the sod using something other than this.  I'm in the market for something for continued tilling after that.


----------



## basod (Mar 2, 2012)

I saw one on Youtube where a guy had designed a electric/hyd cylinder and was pulling a single blade plow, seemed to look like it worked.
If you're thinking about that much land a small used tractor might be in order.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Mar 2, 2012)

I looked into putting in a food plot and this seems like a pretty inexpensive way to go with good reviews, however will not easily go on my Yamaha hitch, it is called the groundhog max:


----------



## lukem (Mar 2, 2012)

GolfandWoodNut said:
			
		

> I looked into putting in a food plot and this seems like a pretty inexpensive way to go with good reviews, however will not easily go on my Yamaha hitch, it is called the groundhog max:



Very interesting.  Seems to get good reviews.  They sure are proud of it though...might be able to make something similar on the cheap.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 2, 2012)

What does that cover? 24", 36"?


----------



## basod (Mar 2, 2012)

being most quads are 42-48" wide I'd say you'd be better off running a rototiller than screwing with that.


----------



## basod (Mar 2, 2012)

Check this downforce actuator
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVZ-j4Gp8ZY&feature=related

I think Kolpin makes a 3-pt type that is similar.


----------



## Stephen in SoKY (Mar 2, 2012)

GolfandWoodNut said:
			
		

> I looked into putting in a food plot and this seems like a pretty inexpensive way to go with good reviews, however will not easily go on my Yamaha hitch, it is called the groundhog max:



Does that one have a pivot point allowing the disk to trail behind the ATV while turning? If not, it would be more trouble than it's worth. I usually raise several acres of pumpkins, the OP mentions pumpkins & melons, and the ability to run the disk around the hills randomly just before they vine will be very useful to him.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 2, 2012)

I too looked at that disc but it is really small. What has worked really good for us is a single section of a spring toothed drag. Many of these can be found in farm country as they used to be used a lot but farming is too big now to use these things so many sit around in old barnyards or along field edges, etc. I picked one up for $0.00 that was in fair shape and have used it for years. Just a month or so ago a neighbor thought maybe I could use one (he didn't know I already had one) so dropped one off. Cost = $0.00. Then another neighbor has one a bit larger and I can use it anytime I need it. The nice part is I can go over the ground (food plots) 2 or 3 times using the atv and that proves to make it a quick job. If I leave some ground fallow then I just go in from time to time to get the weeds out and it is quick and easy. It does take an atv with perhaps 500 or better. Ours is a 700 but we used to have a 550 and it worked it pretty good. I just didn't set the teeth as deep. I've also seen these for sale anywhere from $10 to $25.


----------



## bogydave (Mar 3, 2012)

I went to  "No till" garden style. 2 years ago.
Raised beds & mulch or cover between rows, less weeds & bugs. (I put wood ashes between the rows bugs hate them & few weeds))
 Beds are mostly compost. saves allot of work for me now.
Soils shrinks as it breaks down or I lift the boxes & add an few inches of compost.

I roto-tilled for years, now more earth worms. Here the raised beds thaw & drain sooner than the soil so I can plant earlier
Yet the roots can go deeper in the soul under the beds if needed.
Some lay down cardboard to kill the grass the 1st year & mulch between the rows.

Just an option


----------



## lukem (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't think I can get by going no till on that much ground...but I do like your setup.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Mar 3, 2012)

lukem said:
			
		

> I eventually want to do about 1/2 - 3/4 acre of tilled ground for corn, pumpkins, melons, etc.



You must have one heck of an appetite.  How are you going to break up the sod?  Seems like whatever machine you are using to do that is the right one to do the complete initial prep.  Whatever you spend to have it done will be money saved not trashing your  light duty equipment doing ground prep.  After the initial prep, the light duty stuff has an easy time with the upkeep.


----------



## lukem (Mar 3, 2012)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> lukem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll have someone come in with a tractor and disc or plow to break the sod.

I know...lots of produce, but we give a lot away...maybe sell some eventually.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Mar 3, 2012)

As I have been reviewing many options myself, there are a lot of ways to go.  The ground hog max on an ATV would not be bad as it is only a few hundred dollars and an ATV can run fast, so while it may on be a few feet wide you can make a pass pretty quickly.  I have also looked into getting an old farm tractor like a Ford 8N, etc. for a few thousand as you can get bottom plows, discs etc pretty cheap for them.  The other thing I will probably do is use my Bobcat.  I can clear the brush and small trees with it, scrape off the top soil, level the land somewhat, then reapply the top soil and use my smooth bucket to firm in the seed.  Also for probably a $100 I can rent a tiller for the bobcat and till the land.  To buy a tiller attachement can cost $3,000 which is why I was thinking of buying a farm tractor instead.

Lukem, that is pretty smart getting someone with the equipment to break up the land the first time.  Should be much easier after that.  You might also want to look into renting a skid steer with a tiller attachment for a few hundred and do it yourself..


----------



## Stephen in SoKY (Mar 3, 2012)

I know...lots of produce, but we give a lot away...maybe sell some eventually.[/quote]

Pumpkins are very low labor input and seem to always sell. Order some cuttings and put in a few U-dig mums, save your corn stalks to bundle and you'll be surprised at how much cash you can bring in. I've market gardened for many years with pumpkins always topping the list as far as profit versus input. In case you wonder what the worst crop is: cucumbers. I once raised 3 acres as we have a receiving station nearby and they were the most labor intensive things I've ever planted.

My farming neighbors love to ridicule me about my pumpkin cultivator. They insist it must be "The world's biggest one row culivator"


----------



## SolarAndWood (Mar 4, 2012)

Stephen in SoKY said:
			
		

> My farming neighbors love to ridicule me about my pumpkin cultivator. They insist it must be "The world's biggest one row culivator"



Now that's a garden tractor.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 4, 2012)

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http://vid229.photobucket.com/albums/ee317/lindner6/NEW%20GARDEN/wet064.mp4">


----------



## Stlshrk (Mar 4, 2012)

Another thought is the amount of wear and tear you will put on the transmission of your ATV.  And a small tractor w/ a front end loader is nice for handling firewood ;-)


----------



## loon (Mar 4, 2012)

I have an old home made tiller Lukem and the thing works great behind the 450.

The initial ground breaking was a little much so i took out a couple tines and Murphy had no problems after that  :cheese:


----------



## Stephen in SoKY (Mar 4, 2012)

Now that's a dandy cultivator! Bet you don't have 4-6 hundred in it either.


----------



## loon (Mar 4, 2012)

Friend of mine gave it to me Stephen and i guess his Grandfather made it years ago  ;-) 

loon


----------



## clemsonfor (Mar 4, 2012)

lukem said:
			
		

> Mods: Not sure if this belongs here or in the DIY forum...feel free to move.
> 
> Looking forward to spring!  I want to expand the garden quite a bit over the next few years and the rototiller probably won't be up to the job.  I eventually want to do about 1/2 - 3/4 acre of tilled ground for corn, pumpkins, melons, etc.
> 
> I started going down my list of options and the ATV pull-behind disc/harrow might be a good fit.  I have more than enough ATV to pull one...I've never used one so I don't know if they are worth a darn.  Anyone have any experience?



I have a bit of experience with it all. I have used a CUT JD 4400 of my uncles with 3pt equiptment. Works great but is overkill in anything less than a half acre garden really an acre. I have used a "plotmaster" at work behind out polaris 500 4x4 atv. ATV was almost undersized but not really but the plow just dosent dig in well, and dosent go deep, and if it did it would sink to the axles and stop foward momentum. Your also limited in depth as your only pulling like 12-14" disks and you have less than half that width for depth, say 5-7" max depth.  Also a garden of .5 acre would take some time with this setup. Plus 4 wheeler stuff and the Koplin 3pt stuff is crazy high priced!

I use a 3pt rotiotiller in my garden and have no problem with lack of worms, dig a shovel anywhere and there there.

I bought a yanmar tractor a few years ago, in the 24hp range they can be had decent used all day long for $3k and disks for $250. This will give you way more tracor than you ever will have with any atv setup and then you can bushhog as well. This is good for as many acres as you want to do, you can also buy a rototiller but there high $800 easy and dont come used cheap. But if you buy a $2500 tractor you can use it 5 years and unless you broke it get your exact money out of it in 5 years.

After looking at the prices and useing the ATV ones i would not have one. I know others dont say this but there my thoughts.

That thing the guy posted a pic of i have seen vids of and it looks like it works for the money they want in it.  The plotmaster thing i talk about costs several thousand dollars alone then you need a $5k atv to pull it!!


----------

